# One of my Christmas traditions



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2021)

For years I’ve volunteered at animal shelters wherever I’ve lived, doing what I can that’s within my wheelhouse to help the dedicated folks who work so hard saving the lives of abandoned and lost animals.

Daily the dogs need to be walked, watered and fed, kennels cleaned etc and the cats watered and fed and litter boxes taken care of 365 days a year no exceptions. So every Christmas, I along with a bunch of amazing volunteers, foster a dog for several days, so that no dogs remain at the shelter and the shelter staff can be off the clock and have a relaxed Christmas, and other amazing volunteers take care of the cats in- house or foster the ones requiring more supervision.

Meet Hector, my Christmas foster. He was surrendered (we think because he’s old) and he’s bewildered and confused, and a bit growly and snappy not because he’s aggressive, but just as a result of fear,uncertainty and sadness. All he wants is a human to call his own, and he is SO loving once you can get past the fear. He’s a sweetheart and he’ll make someone a wonderful, faithful companion.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

That's wonderful Ronni. Bless you. The way Hector is cuddled up with you is so sweet. One would think he has been yours for a long time.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2021)

Great work, Ronni. God Bless You for it!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)

You're one of the fabulous volunteers that my daughter relied on every year all the years she owned her boarding kennels and cattery... 

sadly it's usually in the New year that's the worst time for abandoned pets.. having been bought as Christmas presents without thought of them being a living breathing being.. and no longer wanted ... 

God bless you and  all volunteers especially  at this time of year


----------

